# I have designed the W7 of sound damping products__help me name it



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

For those of you that dont know. I own Second Skin Audio. a sound and vibration damping solution company
I have a new product I will release within 1 month that will be the W7 of sound dampers. (Only better)

Take dynamat extreme, and make the rubberized asphalt twice as thick. Increase the strength of the PSA (pressure sensitive adhesive, and keep the tolerance to heat over 300 degrees f.

I have the beta version in my hands and it has turned out awesome! It is 80 mils thick and one bad mofo.

It is sticky as Damplifier with 3 times the damping results.  
This material is a step up and above Dampx, which I have discontinued.
Now all I need to do is come up with a name for it
Any ideas?


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

DO we get free samples? JK
I need damping but contact afford any right now...

Lets see... 'Spectrum Xtreme'
Or 'DampX Ultra'


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

how much does it weigh and how much will it cost?

um...
'Damermatic 3000' - kinda corny, sounds like a vacuum cleaner
'Sonic Calm'

if you use one of mine I get a free sample!

j/k you don't have to if you don't want to...but I could definately use some 

If I think of any more I'll add them


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *how much does it weigh and how much will it cost?*


 Here's two names I thought of...

'Soundproof'
'Vibrations Nada'


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

import  how can you go from Nissan to Honda


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

i know its kinda corny but how bout,
"rattle blocker" or somthing like that
it sounds like a corny SNL superhero


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

soundout
i want some!!!


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

so far the winning name is STFU-80
I like that one the best, but there are many other suggestions at
www.caraudio.com
www.caraudioforum.com
www.sounddomain.com
www.realcaraudio.com


too many suggestions in fact
ANT


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

STFU-80???

What is this? Shut the [email protected] Up?

And what's with the 80?

Chris


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

ANECHOIC-80
anechoiX
echoFOIL
wave-cease
waveCZ
soundCZ

Chris



Chris


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

hpro123 said:


> *STFU-80???
> 
> What is this? Shut the [email protected] Up?
> 
> ...


80 mm thick i think thas y


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

89Sentra said:


> *80 mm thick i think thas y *


lol 80mm is over 3" thick
he said it's 80 mils thick, not sure what the measurement of 1 mil is tho


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

1 mil is equal to 1000 microns

duh...


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

actually 1000 microns is 1 millimeter. my first product, Second Skin Damplifier is 45 mils thick and measures in at 1.15 millimeters.
1 mil is .025555555555555555555555556 of a millimeter
there for 80 mils is just over 2 milimeters thick


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

umm i say call it "Sound Raid, kills road noise dead"


----------

